# I will TIP you in the App, The words that make me cringe



## RHODYrideshare (Nov 29, 2018)

I know I am not the only one who hears those words and says to themselves "If I had a nickle Everytime I heard that"


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I’ll be right there.

It’ll only take a minute.

The app didn’t tell me you had arrived.


----------



## RHODYrideshare (Nov 29, 2018)

Or
Can you please do me a favor and go "here real quick"(store, coffee shop,etc)
Sure, just change it in the app, if you don't know how to do it I can show you. (Passengers hate that response)


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

"Uber said you were on the pill..."


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

"The App says your one minute away" 

(but they are standing right next to you with your plate number, vehicle description and the GPS itself shows the ant parked right on top of their location).


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Don't worry bro, I'm a good tipper, I'll take care of you man.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

RHODYrideshare said:


> Or
> Can you please do me a favor and go "here real quick"(store, coffee shop,etc)
> Sure, just change it in the app, if you don't know how to do it I can show you. (Passengers hate that response)


Pax: Oh ok, never mind.
Pax: 1*
Pax: Driver was rude, obnoxious, verbally, and physically violent, high on THE POT, popped pills after freebasing at a stop sign, swerved all over the road, and he smelled like cheap liquor. I noticed this right away, but was so scared for my life I couldn't call 911, or file a complaint during the course of the 40 minute ride through heavy stop and go traffic, and I was so transfixed by the insane madness It never occurred to to me to jump out of the car during one of the long stops. I think I've got the PTSDs now. Please compensate me with ten free rides with d̶r̶i̶v̶e̶r̶s̶ ̶w̶h̶o̶ ̶d̶o̶ ̶a̶s̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶y̶'̶r̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶l̶d̶ ̶ safe drivers.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

With a good rider, it happens. But sometimes...well...it doesn't.

I dropped one guy off at the casino the other day. He gave me $2 cash AND $5 in the app, just like he said he would.

But I know what you mean. There are some forgetful and/or hollow-gestured riders out there.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

RHODYrideshare said:


> I know I am not the only one who hears those words and says to themselves "If I had a nickle Everytime I heard that"


The majority of my riders who say that actually follow through. However the app is so glitchy that I blame Uber for the failure and not the riders when a tip doesn't show up.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

"_You'll tip me in the app? Awesome! Everything helps. Hey man, as soon as I see that tip show up, I'll send you a code for a free ride._"


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Had one pax who was honest with me. "Sorry.I'm broke this week. Can't leave a tip but I'll give you some stars". Some but not 5 I take it. Gee thanks.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> "_You'll tip me in the app? Awesome! Everything helps. Hey man, as soon as I see that tip show up, I'll send you a code for a free ride._"


That's brilliant. I'm gonna use the hell out of that.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> With a good rider, it happens. But sometimes...well...it doesn't.
> 
> I dropped one guy off at the casino the other day. He gave me $2 cash AND $5 in the app, just like he said he would.
> 
> But I know what you mean. There are some forgetful and/or hollow-gestured riders out there.


That reminds me about a rider who wanted to tip me but the app wouldn't let her so she gave me cash instead.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Had 2 of those yesterday.....one for $5 and one for $0.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

One other thing. Tips can show up hours or days later. I even got one tip a week after the ride!!


----------



## Berry mian (Dec 5, 2018)

RHODYrideshare said:


> I know I am not the only one who hears those words and says to themselves "If I had a nickle Everytime I heard that"


Hahah bro this is what happend with me yesterday a lady took a long trip and told me she will tip me in the app but still did not tipped me I'm like really


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

A Tip in the App = One Star Deduction

Only cheap people need to announce that they are going to tip, even if they do or dont.


----------



## uberpaxi (Nov 9, 2018)

RHODYrideshare said:


> I know I am not the only one who hears those words and says to themselves "If I had a nickle Everytime I heard that"


yep, had a dink do this, .7mile ride, 2.85$ i think? "THANKS BRUH WILL LEAVE YOU 5 STARS AND A TIP IN APP" oh really? funny never received it!


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

Honestly I always tip via the App. I don't see anything wrong with that. Granted not everyone does follow up with that but that's our industry.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I wish they would say nothing about tipping. Just give me the cash or do it in the app. Pax are not making me feel better when I hear I’ll tip you in the app.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Tip don't tip I see no reason to advertise. It is not like the driver is even expecting or used to getting all that many tips anyways.


----------

